# Nikon D5300 + 18-55mm: What additional lens should I get?



## praneetsah (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi,

I'm planning to get the Nikon D5300 (not D5500 in any case) and of course as usual the 18-55mm kit lens. But now I've got 2 more choices of lens to go with but both of them look equally good. 

And following are the two options in which I'm confused.

#1 Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR Lens -- total @ 17-19K

*OR *

#2 Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED * + * Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 35 mm f/1.8G Lens -- total @ 17-18K


And for my requirement; in majority I'll be making tech videos for YouTube (_for which 35mm seems good but will 18-55mm do the same magic?_) - Landscape photography(quite often) - general photography(more of experimenting with camera's feature) - wildlife photography (2-3 times an year). 

Thanks if you can help me out


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2015)

for your requirement option 2 is better ...although in wildlife you will miss 55-300 but you can compromise with 55-200 too  35mm fits in ur requirement as you said..get it


----------



## praneetsah (Mar 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> although in wildlife you will miss 55-300 but you can compromise with 55-200 too



Any strong deal breaker in 55-300mm over 55-200mm?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2015)

yup for wildlife you need minimum 300mm to get closer ...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

Go for the second option and buy a another lens.


----------



## praneetsah (Mar 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Go for the second option and buy a another lens.



another lens?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

I mean additional lens.


----------



## jaimin100 (May 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I mean additional lens.



if budget go for tammy 150-600mm 

or prime lens above 300mm


----------

